# Hay



## steerguy (Feb 29, 2016)

Can someone recommend the best type/mixture of cattle hay, which is the best quality and price value per bale?

Also, I've heard when possible to try to buy bales from an indoor/covered storage or at least wrapped, so to keep from rotting faster during the wet months.


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

My grandpa use to put out a oat straw bale and a hay bale cause hay is expensive


----------

